# Mystery Snail Foot: Injury or Disease?



## Ashton (Mar 8, 2013)

Because of my fondness for mystery snails - a friend recently gave me her "sick" blue mystery snail with the hopes of me being able to help - however, I have never seen anything like this before and need some help figuring out what to do/what is going on! 

From my understanding, she had this snail for about 3 months and it had been active and healthy until about a week ago. According to her, the snail remained upside down and inside its shell in the same spot on the bottom of the tank for about 5 days. Her tank is a 10 gallon with two mollies - who are pretty aggressive and liked to "annoy the snail".

I have now had her snail in my 1.5 gallon (I didn't want to put her in my 10 gallon in the case that she has something contagious) for the last 3 days. She stayed on the bottom in the same position for the first night - but yesterday started to come out of her shell a bit - but seemed to not be able to turn herself right side up - she even ate part of an algae wafer upside down. Today she was still seeming to struggle to turn herself over, so I helped her and put her right-side-up on the gravel and near the glass. She has now climed up to the top of the tank and I can see what the problem is - I just don't know it means. Her foot looks like it has been eroding, or a chunk has been pulled off, or it is some sort of fungus. I sent this picture to my friend and she told me that her foot did not look like this the last time that she saw it (about 8-10 days ago). I have been doing research all day, but have not been able to figure out what is going on. 

Has anyone experienced something like this? Any advice? 

Thanks so much!


----------

